# Tramas pdu



## elo_nelus (Ago 17, 2007)

saludos a todos ...

mi consulta esta relacionado con las tramas pdu ..... lo que pasa que ya consegui conectar el sony ericsson t226 a mi pc . pero quiero probar haciendo una llamada .. y en este adonde tengo dificultades ya que mi telefono solo acepta el modo pdu y no tengo mucha información sobre ello ... ahora si hay un buen manual o alguien sabe sobre estas trmas .. se los agradeceria ... ya que necesito hacer llamadas y tb mandar msjes de texto sms ... .. sobre lo ultimo he leido un poko pero no m quedo tan claro ..

muchas gracias ..


----------



## alepic (Ago 18, 2007)

y no probaste los comandos at, la trama pdu la usa para enviar sms nomas no para llamar.

el comando AT para llamar es:  ATD(numero de telefono) ;(punto y coma al final) 

alepic


----------



## elo_nelus (Ago 18, 2007)

gracias alepic ... pero sabes algo sobre las tramas para los msjes de texto ..
alguna pagina k m pueda a entendder las tramas??

..

saludos


----------



## alepic (Ago 27, 2007)

elo_nelus  aca te dejo una pagina donde esplica todo

http://www.dreamfabric.com/sms/

avisame cualquier cosa

alepic


----------



## elo_nelus (Sep 4, 2007)

muchas gracias alepic .. lo probe y resulto .. lo del msje y las llamadas ..
fue muy util tu ayuda .... 


saludos ..


----------



## remramon2007 (Ago 11, 2008)

hola gente como estan? 
por lo que leo, estan trabajando en algo parecido a lo que me encuentro desarrollando, les cuento que estoy armando con un pic16F877A conectado a un sony ericsson T290A y ya he logrado que llame que envie sms y todo va de 10, lo que no he logrado es saber cuando se establecio la comunicacion, es decir el pic envia los comandos necesarios al pic para que este realise la llamada hasta hay perfecto el destinatario atiende y todo perfecto! pero... como puedo detectar que el destinatario me atendio?
he intentado enviar algun comando AT (cualquiera), por ejemplo ATZ pero lo unico que he logrado es que se me corte la comunicacion.
bueno espero alguien me pueda dar una mano ya que es algo que ando necesitando  desde ya un fuerte abrazo y gracias por todo.

p.d: para finalizar una comunicacion hay que enviar el comando ATH con eso se finaliza la comunicacion y luego seria bueno enviar un comando ATZ (para resetear el modem) por las dudas que quede cargada alguna configuracion no deseada, pero ojo si se realizo alguna configuracion y se desea mantener volverla a cargar o obviar el comando ATZ.
cualquier duda me preguntan porque buscando lo que necesito estoy leyendo bastante de comandos AT jaja


----------



## fede_6 (Ene 10, 2010)

hola a todos he estado leyendo el foro desde el principio, por que quiero hacer algo similar pero mi duda es por que tengo un motorola V3 para jugar el problema es que tiene miniUSB, y en ningun momento he leido  que alguien alla utilizado este tipo de celulares. me gustaria que me digan si sirven o no? 
desde ya muchas gracias por el foro esta muy completo


----------

